
Tony Buzan, Inventor of the “Mind Map”, Has Died - RiderOfGiraffes
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_Buzan
======
tunesmith
I am curious how other people have found mind mapping useful.

I only find it useful if the edges mean something logical, like cause/effect,
or hierarchical like "A is the boss of B". But when it's merely drawing lines
that imply some sort of fuzzy "is related" relationship, or "A makes me think
of B", it only leads to a bunch of nodes and lines that are a jumble.

~~~
cdumler
Mind maps are useful when you don't know what the structure is before hand.
For instance, when I start a new job, I tend to mind map everything. I really
have no idea how to organize concepts, names, computers/servers, etc. But, a
mind map makes it very easy to reorganize as I gain more clarity. Eventually,
I drop the map once I understand innately.

------
HNLurker2
His books sounds like snake oil to me. Never found mnenmonics useful , only
tricks to impress teachers and friends.

------
Starwatcher2001
I love mind maps and still use them regularly. I find them particularly good
for marshalling my ideas at the start of a project when it's just important to
get things written down somewhere and bash them into a sensble order and
heirarchy. I also use them as quick single page summaries for revision of
topics.

RIP Tony.

------
cutler
Takes me back to my first year at university in 1979/80 when I used mind maps
to take lecture notes. A valuable contribution to learning technology.

------
rahuldottech
Aw man. I've used them all through school. We were taught to, since like 2nd
grade? Cool stuff.

------
perilunar
Had completely forgotten about mind maps until the recent reference in Sex
Education.

------
agsilvio
Rest in peace, sir.

Shameless tribute plug: my mind map project - jumproot.com

~~~
musingsole
That's more of an outlining tool than a mind map. An inner node should be able
to connect back to any outer node to fully define a thought space.

~~~
agsilvio
Yes but I want to keep the tree view. Been trying to brainstorm ways to do a
graph in a tree view (or something with similar attributes).

And believe me, I use this as a mind map daily.

